# Différences Facetime ipad 2/3



## Salman al-Faransi (13 Juin 2012)

Bonsoir,

Il y a-t-il une différence importante lors de conversations FaceTime, entre un iPad 2 et le nouvel iPad ?

Merci


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (17 Juin 2012)

Aucune... Pourquoi cette question?


----------

